# 2015 GMC 2500HD Grille Removal



## bolake (Oct 4, 2014)

Looking for information on removing grille on 2015 GMC 2500HD have to reroute plow wires, have the dust shield off and 4 bolts out, whats holding the bottom ,being plastic I don't want to get to ruff.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

if it's like the chevy it just pops out I saw them do a removal on u tube for putting in a bumper or something like that after you take the 4 bolts off on the top . https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o84aYUUD5Jc#t=238 
watch this video they show how to take it off .


----------



## bolake (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks I can see some clips below, seen the youtube on the 2013 chev 2500 grille removal figured it would be something of the same.Just like to ask to save some pains if I can.


----------



## AintNoFun (Nov 26, 2003)

i have a 2015 2500hd denali i think was like 4 or 5 screws on the top and it slid right out.. was the easiest grille ive ever seen, lol..


----------



## bolake (Oct 4, 2014)

AintNoFun;1844497 said:


> i have a 2015 2500hd denali i think was like 4 or 5 screws on the top and it slid right out.. was the easiest grille ive ever seen, lol..


 Thanks took mine off yesterday it was different had 4 bolts on top and 7 clip in spots, came off easy.


----------

